# Any advice for a new motorhomer with canine passengers



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Our first motorhome is parked up. If we only knew how to use it all would be good! 

We also have two dogs at present. One ours and one fostered for a rescue. 

Our aim is to travel with them both in UK, and our dobie girl overseas.

Any hints for a safe and realistic approach to motorhoming with a dog?

Thanks
Nell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

In the UK it is easy but for travel abroad check out the following link
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-17312.html I would like a sticky on heartworm etc but check out this forum.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm not a current dog owner but, from past experience, get your dogs used to the MH slowly. Get them used to simply going in while the van is stationary and being in there while you potter around or read. If they are going to wear a harness then introduce this in the house first, with familiar surroundings.

Once they are used to the inside and the new smells and sounds then try short trips with treats and favourite walks at the end of each.

G


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

How do most of your dogs travel in the MH? We normally have them in our estate car with barjo dog guard and tailgate guard. Am trying to work out how best to protect them while on the move...not enough room for a full size crate inside unless we remove the table and move the seats.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

littlenell said:


> How do most of your dogs travel in the MH? We normally have them in our estate car with barjo dog guard and tailgate guard. Am trying to work out how best to protect them while on the move...not enough room for a full size crate inside unless we remove the table and move the seats.


We have her on a harness and lead attached to a substantial table support, she is happy, pretty safe and sleeps most of the trip with an occasional bunk up to look out the cab window. She is only a smallish beardie though - nothing like your Doberman.


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello Nell  

Most important part is where are the dogs going to sleep. Both Bonnie (our sheltie) and our previous dog, Guiness (a large-sized collie cross) slept very happily in the cab. Once this position was established, they quite happily withdrew to this, leaving the gangway clear for movement. When travelling, Guiness was attached to the safety belt of the rear seat and settled down for the duration of the drive. Because she suffered such a lot from travel sickness, Bonnie lies in the space between the cab seats, with John holding the lead. She normally sleeps for the full length of the journey. Some people have purpose built kennels in the garage or under the seats. Use whichever method suits you.

When on site, we use the towing rings at the front or back of the van to attach one of those thick metal non tangle leads. Sometimes we use the screw type ground stake if we want the dogs in a different place. I have seen people with pens made from fairly firm panels. 

In addition you should make sure you either have, or can buy, the dog's usual food on your travels. They should also have had the appropriate injections. I am sure you won't forget to make sure they have regular access to drinks.

Always have a poop bag in your pocket! 

Other than that, they will very soon treat your motorhome as a second home, and enjoy all the excitement and interest of visiting different places. Just enjoy yourselves! Taking the dog adds another dimension to a very enjoyable lifestyle!

Happy travelling

Louise


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

She normally likes to lounge or look out the window!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We will show you how we manage ours at the weekend perhaps.

Firstly they need to be safe and relaxed, secondly in the event of an accident you need to be safe from a dog hitting you. 

There are a lot of people on MHF with dogs varying from the tiny to the huge and there as many solutions as there are different types of motorhome.

We can't fit a cage in ours without removing the bed! So that option is denied us even though Lottie loves her cage at home. Ours travel together in the biggest dog bed that will fit in. Because it is right behind and below our seats they wouldn't have far to go in the event of an accident/heavy braking. They go straight in and lie down before we move off and the only time they sit up is when we arrive somewhere. I don't know but its uncanny the way they know the difference from stopping in traffic and arriving.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Ah yes, that would be great. Presume dogs are ok at the gathering?

Was debating getting a dog guard made to protect the cab area from dobes with a penchant for a better/warmer seat!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

littlenell said:


> Ah yes, that would be great. Presume dogs are ok at the gathering?


Yes absolutely.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

littlenell said:


> Was debating getting a dog guard made to protect the cab area from dobes with a penchant for a better/warmer seat!


We had one of those designed to keep our idiot labrador out of the front of the car. The first time he discovered how to break it down was in the middle of the rush hour in York when I was on my own in the car.

It's not easy to drive and navigate with a big dog sitting on your knee washing your face.

G


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

OH- want to laugh but know ought not to!!

Our dobe would probably deploy her rather precise and thorough ear cleaning technique...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

If at all possible, try to get your dogs to sit on the floor whilst travelling, that way, if you have to make an emergency stop, the four stone of dog will not become a missile and fly the length of the motorhome.

Jenny (Weimaraner) always travels in the front passenger seat and usually has a harness thing attached to the seat. These are widely available.

Russell


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

We travel with 2 labs and a young St Bernard in the UK. They all love going on their travels as they know that something exciting awaits them at the other end. Duke, the Saint B, is massive and still growing. He's only been on 3 trips so far and has taken to it like a duck to water. They all settle down on the floor just behind the front seats and remain there for the duration of the journey, Duke occasionally sits up to look where we're going and soon settles down again. Although not restrained, they are just behind the seats and would'nt move too far/fast in an emergency. I doubt if there is anywhere in a motorhome strong enough to anchor a St Bernard in any case. Having said that he does use up quite a large portion of our available payload - he weighs about 65 kg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

Buy one of these !!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Most of what needs to be said has been, so I will keep this short.

As everyone knows I have an extremely large and VERY heavy Gt Dane, he travels in an RAC harness which is anchored to the seatbelt on bench seat behind drivers seats, we use a very strong rubber/bonded lead to anchor between the seatbelt and harness, so in event of accident he would not fly forward.

You must anchor your dogs firmly, as a 4, 5 or in our case 12 stone dog hitting you at back of neck would be catastrophic, and their subsequent departure through the windscreen undoubtedly fatal.

Also, no one has mentioned on here the restrictions imposed by some sites with regard to type of dogs accepted. Some investigation is necessary before booking!

I can confirm that our dog used to shake like a jelly when we purchased our current motorhome, something he never did in the previous one, we decided it was due to unfamiliar noises, so we persevered by just driving round the block to start with then extending it a little....he is now as happy as larry, parks his behind on bench seat and 'leans' on back of my seat, quite content as being so big he can look out of front window....
Your dogs will adapt, just give them time to get used to it.

By the way, on no account should a dog be left alone in m/h in hot weather, its no different to leaving them in a car, the heat build up is very quick. 

I wish you many good journeys with your canine friends, mine goes everywhere with me.!! He gets all excited at the thought of going away for a few days with lots of new places to sniff.....

One thing I have noted recently is the number of dogs that are allowed to bark on campsites, especially if left outside.....we make it a rule not to allow barking....unless someone elses dog approaches in a threatening way.....I was on a campsite last week and the dog in caravan next to us, was outside without a lead on barking at 5am !! when I told the warden he said 'well what can I do, they diden't tell me it would do that' Fair comment but unfair behaviour from the owners......


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Most importantly get used to the idea that your dog(s) owns the motorhome.
You are just the staff! :?


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Never a truer word spoken Spacerunner....says she who ended up sat on the floor watching TV last weekend whilst no 1 dane stretched out on sofa snoring!!lol


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advice- she is well seasoned traveller in the car- she has had to be, we are all over the place!

My main concern is her safety - she is our pride and joy! I am hoping to restrict the amount of free space she has to be thrown around in if the unspeakable does happen. 

Interesting about types of dogs restricted at camp sites. We are aware of the vibe that some people get when the word dobermann is mentioned. She is however, the softest dog going and very, very friendly.

Cool paw cleaning thing- sounds much better than our version which is a flannel, small bucket and microfibre towel :lol:


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Saw those at the county show. Didn't buy one because they seemed a bit pricey. do they work?

Happy travelling 

Louise


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

littlenell, It is a shame I know, because most dobi's are kind and gentle, but a lot of caravan parks have a blanket ban on certain types of dog, rotties are definately on it.
This is what Searles Holiday Parks say are not allowed:
NO Rottweilers, Pitt Bull or Staffordshire Terriers, Alsatian/German Shepherds, Dobermans or any half-breeds of such dogs .

Which is a shame because Searles at Hunstanton has great motorhome park!! And yet the irony is we can take our Gt Dane who although well behaved is no less unpredictable than any other dog !!and twice the size of most.....

The best thing to do is check in advance, and always be aware that you may meet people on a caravan park that are petrified of dogs, and therefore yours should always be on a lead, under good control and not allowed to go upto people without invitation. That way no one can point a finger at you.
I'm sure you don't need my advice, as its pretty obvious from your post that you are a concientious dog owner....its the others you have to be constantly aware of like kids that think its okay to fling their arms around your dogs neck without a thought!!!


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

weaver said:


> Saw those at the county show. Didn't buy one because they seemed a bit pricey. do they work?
> 
> Happy travelling
> 
> Louise


Yes, they contain a ring of brushes that do a good job of removing mud. Our retriever has fairly hairy feet so you do need a towel to dry off afterwards but at least it is clean water so the towel can just be dried. He is also a big wimp but he doesn't mind having his feet plunged at all. :wink:

On topic - don't have rear seat belts in our van but the dealer fitted a very strong bolt through the floor, hidden under the rear seating, which has a hoop for attaching a strap to the dog's harness. On site, we tether him outside whenever possible to give us room to move inside!


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

Our Westie just loves traveling in the van. She gets all excited and licks her bed for at least the first 20 minutes of the journey. We don't leave her in the van alone very often, and then never for very long.
We have never had any problems with campsites. In a years touring we only found one site that wouldn't take her. So we just moved on somewhere more pooch friendly. 
I have generally found that European sites are a lot more dog friendly than UK ones. Many of them have dedicated facilities for washing your dog. 
A friend of ours has a Doberman which she keeps tied up all day outside the van. I thought this seemed a bit hard on the dog until she explained her thinking. She said IF it got off the lead and got into a fight with another dog, the reputation that Dobies have might mean she'd have to have it put down.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

So sad the attitude of people. We did expect some discrimination based on dobermann name but not to the extent that our new found freedom to travel was going to be affected.

There is a campaign at present called "Judge the deed not the breed". Bit like kids in my mind- it is all down to how you raise 'em! Rescues are full of dogs that have been given up for behavioural issues, barking, etc and whilst dobes feature in there, they are not the majority.

Our girl is about to do her Kennel Club Bronze Good Citizen award- we put a lot of work into ensuring sure she behaves _better _ than the other dogs we encounter. Trouble is...cute fluffy dog barks most folk just go "aah" Dobermann barks and folk reach for their mobile to dial 999 and accuse you of having a vicious out of control baby eater!

Luckily we don't get too much attitude- if we do, I walk away with my dobe at my heel, under control and leave them behind. We know our girl and hope to have lots of fun travelling with her around UK and Europe.

We lived in Germany for some years and are keen to return. Dogs there are part of the family and can even go into restaurants and parks. Only place I found they could not go was in the monkey and lion enclosure of the zoo! I like their attitude to responsible ownership and the fact all their gear is a lot cheaper and better quality than in UK!! Yes, I am cheap!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh my Lord, I'm going too take some flack for this, but......

I always feel more aware of small dogs than big'uns. Now I know I may be prejudice, but I have to explain this is a learned prejudice rather than simply a instinctive one. 

I always seem to find that owners of small dogs tend to consider their little darlings are perfect in every way, without fault, and therefore if the dog rushes up to a person/dog, yapping away and baring teeth, then " thats just his way", or " oh, he's playing". when clearly this is not the case. 

Unfortunately, these same owners fail to realise that their dog is dominant, and behaving in a canine antisocial way, my dogs know this and they take dog type action as appropriate. This makes my Belgian Shepherd and Border collie the bad guys. 

I am sooooo fed up with this. I also am fed up with these owners failing to think of their dog as an animal and not a small fragile human.

Having said this, I'd rather be bit by an angry......chuhuaha...shiwawa.... chihua..shiwio..chiwowa...small dog than an angry GSD.


Just thought I'd add that this attitude clearly doesn't apply to any member of this forum, who are all experienced, well adjusted, and expert dog handlers, who would never let their animal behave badly, regardless of breed or size.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Adrian, I'll second that!!

You are absolutely right....its always the small ones that snap and snarl !

I'd prefer to be bitten by GSD at least you know where they are coming from and what to expect ...them little ones are unpredictable.....


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Blimey, thanks for that, didn't think there would be agreement for my heresey.

Oh and mine travel in the Rv wherever they feel like it. In the event of a sudden stop, theres so far for the bodies to travel before they hit the front, they'd have lost momentum :roll: :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

As the owner of two mini dobermans (ok they have had their legs shortened) I would not trust my biatch dog as far as could throw her. She is absolutely NOT child friendly come to think of it she is not friendly at all. The dog dog is lovely but even then he is aided and abetted by the evil biatch.

Give me a big dog any day but am stuck with these two bundles of joy had a choc lab but he got tragically run over 3 years ago and there is not a day goes past without me thinking oh come back!

We have a Doberman 3 doors away and the biatch would love to eat him. Am thinking could be way forward if she continues. I have to pick her up every time other dogs or children around cos children seem to think cos she is small she is loveable. I do muzzle her occasionally but she rubs her nose off with it but would rather she does that than bites anyone.

And the noise - don't get me started!

Greenie

PS ours travel in a crate which just fits in behind front seats and dining area - we have tried harnesses but they fidget too much and they are sweaty - they like the crate as they can go to sleep and stretch out.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Greenie,
I agree about the children, but its all people which frustrate me. They wander up, and without asking, they reach to pet the Belgian trollop. She starts a growl, and the people get upset. Why they simply dont ask...

" can I touch your dog?"..I dont know.

I was taught it, my kids were taught it. It so easy.

Mind, according to Ceasear, he who knows everything and my hero, he says not to pick the dog up , apparently this reinforces that the dog can do what it like, then be protected, thus reinforcing the bad behavior. 



This can be bad for the owner too, Bouncer tried it once. :roll: :wink:


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Greenie,

Bandaid is absolutely right, you are inadvertently telling your bitch she is 'top dog' by picking her up. Do you allow her to rule the roost at home ie does she growl at your or other family members if told to move?

I think a spot of retraining could fix your problem (might help train the dog too!), as Bandaid has pointed out, you can learn a lot from watching Ceaser and reading a book called 'the dog listener'.

Put her to work....build a mini agility course, her mind needs redirecting and she needs tiring out with long walks...

Bandaids girly, 'warns' people by growling....its like saying get out of my face you ugly human.....stay away from my pack.....which is normal and natural behaviour....

Mine does the same to some humans, but unfortuantely as its just me and him most of the time, he is getting over protective of me and I'm having to really lay down the doggie law with him, which is very tiring for me mentally.

Some dogs are naturally disposed not to like humans touching them, others are protective or show aggression due to their fear.....if you watch closely you will see this is heightened when people a) tower over your dogs head or b) look them straight in the eyes...its a challenge. and if you watch dogs carefully you will see the dominant dog/bitch will put a paw or body over the submissive dogs back, it may only be for a second, but its a clear signal to them who is going to be the boss....

Dogs just get confused sometimes, trying to work humans out, especially children....due to my dogs size, he thinks children are rabbits, which is a big scary if he happens to be loose and they run or flap their arms about.

As 'travellers'(motorhomers) we all have to be just that little bit more vigilant with our dogs to ensure they don't inadvertantly get into trouble, especially when they are protecting their prize possession YOU!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I use one of these leather dogmatics for control together with a training lead, I can guarentee it stops a 12 stone dane in its tracks!

Should be used with caution and gentle on the neck!!, wont slip over the eyes or allow dog to removehttp

://www.dogmatic.org.uk/.....

N.B this is not a muzzle!, but ideal for stopping your dog tearing off and attacking nexts doors dog...

P.S sorry for highjacking this thread...!!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Its funny that dogs are so different in temperment. My Border pooch is fear aggressive, he doesnt like small bouncy running up type dogs as he was constantly beaten up by another collie when my bloke was a pup. The Belgian trollop is also very protective of him, and everyone else. I have a 24/7 job with both because they MUST learn that I am the leader, and so, therefore, its my job to decide the attack or retreat. 

Mind you, Dusty, the trollop, is now madly in lurve, with.....Pete, ( large GSD) and....( can you believe this ) ......a bullock. yes, a bleddy great cow. ( they meet in the evening walk, have a lick of each other nose, ) if she doesnt see him in the field, she sulks..

:roll:


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

nothing like din dins on the hoof....perhaps she's buttering him up to follow her home in the hope her pack leader will chuck him (mr moo) into the freezer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Funny though when I pick her up she shuts up and we can walk past anything and not a whimper it works for me and so am carrying on - she is of a nervous disposition barking sets dogs onto my other dog and having had expensive vets bills for damaged dogs in past am sticking to picking her up so she is out of the way. But thanks for all your advice!

I have lived with sossies all my life and they are quite peculiar you gotta know em to love em!

Greenie


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Our two collies travel on the floor, each with a harness attached to the rear seatbelts via a climbing karabiner and short tape sling. We were influenced by the fact put forward that a 30lb collie becomes a two ton missile at 70mph, no matter how well trained. It took a while for them to get used to it, but now they settle down happily in the knowledge that we plan routes with a "collie stop" - woodland usually - every couple of hours.

We also have a non-spill water bowl in the kitchen near to the shower door, where they can help themselves when we stop. We keep poobags, leads and balls in a small locker next to the door so you can grab the lot as they exit at 100 mph!

On return, we have a towel & Paw Plunger strategically placed next to the door, and only let then in one at a time after they have been cleaned up. Make sure you take some dog shampoo, and an old sponge and a small bucket /gallon icecream container for the day when one of them rolls - because they will....

We also carry tomato ketchup, because it is the only thing that gets rid of fox dung...massage into the coat with rubber gloves, rinse off with warm water, and enjoy the odour of ...Dolmio?

You need to decide / negotiate where they are going to sleep. At night, Mist, the smallest/oldest likes to sleep on the cab floor, so she has a dog bed there, while Ginny sprawls across the lounge. As we're upstairs in the dropdown bed, this isn't a problem. In our Murvi, we used the child's bunk to sleep both, but they seemed to think that jumping down on to us at 3 am was pretty good sport. (Not)

Both dogs feed at the same time, usually with Ginny outside, and Mist in. If it's wet, Ginny in the kitchen area, Mist in the cab. The rule about eat it or lose it applies here, and it doesn't take more than one missed meal for them to relearn it!

It has amazed Chris how easily and quickly the dogs adapt to a new routine. In the van we live with limited space, whilst at home they're all over the place. They look forward to going away as much as we do, and the look on their faces as we stop somewhere new is of unbridled excitement.

Good luck with your planning.

Smick


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I just had this really weird mental picture of greenie picking up a pair of fishnets and walking off with them.................must go back to therapy.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Smick, your post made me laugh, especially the bit about the ketchup, I know a lot of dane owners that use it!!

We have a 'space' problem, in that when we want to move or change places Flint had to learn to 'reverse' in a straight line, not easy for a dog his size to do....but we just sit still until he decides where he will park his bum...

As for feeding, he has his standing up with the bowl on the sofa...he is so tall he normally has a feed stand but no room for it so we improvise....his water bowl is near the door and we have to pick it up for him to drink out of.....just one of the perculiar things about danes having raised feed & water bowls...

As for sleeping! he has the smaller sofa, and I get the longer one, o/h gets up top of cab out of our way, it has been known for me to make up the big bed out of the two sofas so that the dog can sleep between us when there is really awful windy weather, as it appears he is frightened by the noise of things dropping onto the m/h ....don't laugh its no joke having 12 stone of dane next to you snoring!!

I do empathise with the collies bursting out of the door....they do like to be first out for an adventure don't they....!! we have a strict human first policy, because he once dragged me out and I smashed my knee on the door hinge as I went out, also it prevents passers by from getting a fright when he just suddenly appears.....


----------



## burnel (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi, my two mini schnauzers have harnesses and are kept secured while travelling, they love the motorhome and get excited when we go away as they know that means long walks in the countryside. I have however had one small issue, my oldest dog has learnt to toot the horn when I go away from the van, she jumps up on the drivers seat and uses both paws and toots till I come back. They are not left ni the van but maybe if I'm going to the toilet block etc. When parked up I have to put something up on the seat to stop her getting up there, apart from that we have a wonderful time and I am sure you will too.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Fishnets? yeh defo get back to therapy your barking mad! phnaarrrr!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> I don't know but its uncanny the way they know the difference from stopping in traffic and arriving.


Its is Frank, very strange, traffic lights, filling stations, no response.....car park "yap yap" we're here!

Mine (2 cavaliers) are in a travel box under the table while we drive, like Frank said, if we brake hard or anything worse they won't be going far.

Good luck, and welcome to MHF


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry Bouncer but Caeser and Jan Fennel (authoress of the dog whisperer) are behind the times.
It is now known that dogs do not transfer their pack behaviour to include us humans. Yes they will have a pecking order between themselves but they do not have the ability to include humans. Their relationship with us is all based on learning. They learn from the day they are born the most successful and mutally rewarding way to live in harmony alongside us.
This is why it is so important that puppies are reared in a home environment and handled from birth. The first 12 weeks are the most critical in terms of temperament for a dog.
Us humans (me included for a while) love to think that dogs are like us but they just aint. They rely much more on their instincts than we do, fear being a big part of many dog's behaviour. Most aggression is fear based. the vast majority of cases being caused by poor socialisation as puppies.

If you want to read a good publication try the monthly magazine "Dog's Today". Like this forum and MMM it is bang up to date with all the latest knowledge.

Keep socialising
:lol: 
Pat


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

The ketchup is a good one. Learnt that the hard way as our girl thinks fox poo is the new eau do poochfume! She finds a patch at least once every few weeks....in fact she had a bath last night for just that reason...stinker.

We are hoping to fit a crate in where the table sits when travelling to keep her safe. Having the foster boy dog with us makes for it being a bit more complicated but am sure we will manage. If all else fails they will end up with the rock and roll seat bed and me and hubby the overcab space! I'd like to see our girl try and cosy down up there...oh heck, now there is a challenge for her!

Anyone going to Middle Wallop this Fri will experience the chaos that is me, my hubby and two dobes overnighting for the first time. OMG!! :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Re fox pooh etc here is verbatum a text which we received from our dog sitter when we were in Denmark last year:

*"Jake has had two wash and blow dries today. This morning he was wearing dead fish cologne & this evening he was sporting eau de fox sh*t.

Are you back on the 22nd or 23rd"*


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Frank tht has made me giggle all day long.....thank G** mine has not learned to roll in anything (I think the fear of having a bath stops him!)


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

*Any advice for a new motorhomer with canine passengers?*

We have a large boisterous chocolate labrador called Monty, and fortunately he is quite happy to travel in his cage which is securely retained by the dinette seat belts.

The table is lowered to make up the bed configuration for safe canine travel in our B544 Hymermobil.

Our top priority is to ensure that both he and ourselves will be protected against hurtling bodies, should the worst happen.

Bob


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

First trip went ok, and they settled down for the night without trying to join us in the cabin bunk...all in all a successful night. Nice to meet everyone and their 4 legged travellers at Middle Wallop.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Well done you!! see nothing to worry about...you are seasoned motorhomers now.......!!


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Only just seen this thread - well done you. 
I've just popped out to the van to get a map - our husky Pushka heard the van door and was out in a shot - now has a very vexed look her face that we're not off somewhere! 
We totally know what you mean about peoples attitudes to certain dogs - however we've also got used to the fact that she's usually a better judge of character than us.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I had a head on impact, in my car, once while travelling down a single track country lane and rounding a blind bend. Doing about 30mph (too fast I know). The dogs were behind a dog guard in the back. Safe I thought. Not so. One cannoned into the other and injured the poor chap's back!
I now use a harness attached to a seat belt.
The dog was fine in the end. The vet said he had spondylosis and that was why he screamed in pain.
Oh yes - I was ok (Air bag deployed). Had to comfort a rather shaken 17 year old who was not, I think, doing 30mph or under.

We live and learn :lol: 

Pat


----------



## 111656 (Apr 25, 2008)

The picture of your dog brought such a grin to my face! ADORABLE!

We use a cage for our 3 - couldn't be without it.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Just found this...
www.muttslinger.com
Which seems really interesting...


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Ours is a van that we bought specifically for transporting our two beardies for shows http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-1209.html .

It has a purpose made crate by Barjo across the back. The crate has a removable divider and separate doors out of the rear of the van plus a central door to the interior. It also has a small door in the back to allow access to the loo cassette. The crate is removable and slides out if necessary. It can also be folded for storage if required.

I seem to recall that Barjo make a big play on their website about harnesses sometimes acting as slingshots, but I suppose they would, wouldn't they. When we had three beardies for a short time we had to use a harness on the puppy and as we have two rear travel seats it clipped into one of the seat belt stalks.

SDA


----------

